# Tramping Values



## hockey2217 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey everyone! I am working on a graduate thesis about traveling lifestyles as an alternate life choice to American capitalist ideologies and would greatly appreciate any responses to the questions below! 
If anyone is interested in participating in an interview about their experiences please let me know! 

What are some reasons why y'all chose to hit the road? 

Are there any cultural, political, or economic values you abandoned? What kinds?

Are there any new values you developed in your travels? What are they?


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 21, 2015)

Oooooh! I'm interested!

I am all for participating in interview with you (pm me) and can answer your questions in this thread then.

btw: thank you for taking an interest in the community.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Jan 21, 2015)

this sounds like fun  PM if you need more people. I've only gone once and for a few months but i feel I can answer your questions.


----------



## Tude (Jan 21, 2015)

PM me - I have a few people I've pointed out to questions such as these.  And yes thank you for taking an interest in the community.


----------



## wanderwhy (Jan 21, 2015)

wow...that's weird. I'm also working on a graduate project on this EXACT TOPIC currently, though my final product will be a documentary film instead of a thesis. Good luck, I'm currently in the literature review portion and won't get to interviews, observation, filming and traveling myself until this summer.


----------



## kerouac (Jan 22, 2015)

cool, i'm into this, being interviewed is fun


----------



## Tude (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah he's interviewed three already.


----------

